# Sensible heat load calculation



## pmc (Oct 4, 2016)

I'm having trouble locating the equation for sensible heat load within the MERM

qs=(1.08)(cfm)(dt)

I've seen this come up in a couple practice problems and would like to see how it's more or less derived but the MERM doesn't seem to mention it.


----------



## JHW 3d (Oct 4, 2016)

If you have MERM13, check out equation 40.18, and...

Bottom sentence on p. 40-8: "The constant 1.08 is the product of an air density of 0.075 lbm/ft^3, a specific heat of 0.24 Btu/lbm-F, and the factor 60 min/hr."


----------



## pmc (Oct 5, 2016)

JHW 3d said:


> If you have MERM13, check out equation 40.18, and...
> 
> Bottom sentence on p. 40-8: "The constant 1.08 is the product of an air density of 0.075 lbm/ft^3, a specific heat of 0.24 Btu/lbm-F, and the factor 60 min/hr."


There it is. Thanks for your help.


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Oct 5, 2016)

Just so you're aware, I found the section on sensible heat load in a matter of about 10 seconds, by using the index.


----------



## pmc (Oct 5, 2016)

Thanks I used the index too but missed the last sentence where it shows the 1.08 factor. However, I found it in 11 seconds, not 10. Always room for improvement


----------



## Audi Driver P.E. (Oct 5, 2016)

You might also be interested in the information in this thread regarding the "conversion factor" 1.08.


----------

